# James Bond 007: Wie soll es nach Daniel Craigs Abschied weitergehen?



## Christian Fussy (2. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *James Bond 007: Wie soll es nach Daniel Craigs Abschied weitergehen?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *James Bond 007: Wie soll es nach Daniel Craigs Abschied weitergehen?*


----------



## Martina (2. April 2021)

Alles nur keine Frau als Bond, dann bin ich raus.
Broccoli hatte ja selber mal gesagt keine Frau, ich hoffe es bleibt dabei


----------



## Enisra (2. April 2021)

Martina schrieb:


> Alles nur keine Frau als Bond, dann bin ich raus.
> Broccoli hatte ja selber mal gesagt keine Frau, ich hoffe es bleibt dabei



das ist sooo nicht ganz richtig
die hatten auch mal Früher eine weibliche Version geplant, wahrscheinlich wie bei 6 Mio. Dollar Mann auch
Also wo sich noch keine Alten Weißen Männer aufgeregt haben und ihre Standartaussagen abgeledert haben, weil Diskutieren will man ja auch nicht, wie auch ohne Argumente
Aber so eine Spin Off Serie, die im Arbeitstitel erstmal der Einfachheithalber Jane Bond genannt wird, gibt schlimmeres

Das Dumme bei sowas ist nur: an eine bestehende IP anknüpfen ist immer Leichter als etwas neues zu machen

Ansonsten, wie es weiter geht ... *Spoiler*: Man castet einen neuen Darsteller


----------



## Martina (2. April 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist sooo nicht ganz richtig


Hm
16.01.2020

Produzentin stellt klar: Darum wird James Bond keine Frau

"Bond-Produzentin Barbara Broccoli, 59, erklärt nun allerdings, warum das nicht der Fall sein wird."









						Produzentin stellt klar: Darum wird James Bond keine Frau
					

Wer folgt auf Daniel Craig als 007? Eine Frau wird es nicht. Produzentin Barbara Broccoli hat erklärt, dass James Bond männlich bleibt.




					www.stern.de


----------



## Enisra (2. April 2021)

Martina schrieb:


> Hm
> 16.01.2020
> 
> Produzentin stellt klar: Darum wird James Bond keine Frau
> ...



nja, das Damals war eher "so in den Siebzigern" rum, eben eher zur Zeit vom 6Mio. Dollarmann
Ich glaube es war Rodger Moore der das mal erzählt hat


----------



## HandsomeLoris (2. April 2021)

Ein Retro-Bond fände ich den falschen Weg, auch wenn es verführerisch ist. Die Bond-Filme waren stets ein Spiegel ihrer Zeit, das macht die Reihe aus und deswegen hat sie die Jahrzehnte überdauert. Wenn man die Uhr jetzt plötzlich zurückdreht, würde man diese Qualität aus dem Fenster werfen.
Das internationalere Zielpublikum sehe ich dabei nicht mal als grösseres Problem: in den Bondfilmen gab es - von Nordkorea mal abgesehen - nie einen Schurkenstaat in dem Sinn: es waren stets einzelne Akteure oder eben Organisationen wie Spectre, die die Bösen waren. Die Sowjetunion wurde wohl kritisch präsentiert, aber ihre Exponenten wie der Premierminister(?) Gogol wurden durchaus respektvoll dargestellt.
Das grössere Problem liegt im Zeitgeist, da viele typische Bond-Zutaten im gegenwärtigen gesellschaftlichen Klima auf wenig Gegenliebe stossen. Wenn man diese aufgreifen wollte, müsste man das auf eine moralisch wertende Art machen, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, was dann wiederum Gift für den Unterhaltungswert wäre - wer will im Kino schon eine Moralpredigt sehen?


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2021)

Martina schrieb:


> Alles nur keine Frau als Bond, dann bin ich raus.
> Broccoli hatte ja selber mal gesagt keine Frau, ich hoffe es bleibt dabei



James Bond wird immer ein Mann sein weil es auf den romanen basiert. 007 ist seine dienstnummer - er ist der 7 Agent dem der Doppelnullstatus gewährt wurde. Es wird auch keine neue 007 geben.

Das höchste was sein könnte wär das es ein uneheliches Kind aus einer seiner dutzenden Affären entstand.  Aber selbst dann würde das Kind nicht Bond heissen weil dazu müsste die Frau vorher in geheirated haben. 

Es könnte höchsten ein Neustart im James Bond universum geben. Aber da ist die Frage wie bringt das marketing technisch rüber ?

Dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit der Multiversen / Alternative Zeitlinien. Sowas gab es bei der Verfilmung vom "Dunklen Turm" wo Stephen King den Fans erzählte es spielt nach den Ende des Romanes  und in den DC - Comics.  Aber in den Comics wurde immer drauf hingewiesen das er von alternativen Universen kommt.

Ansonsten frag ich mich "Ist überhaupt noch Platz für einen James Bond ?" 

Daniel Craig hat schon Änderungen reingebracht "Martini Frage mit "scheissegal" und das der englische Geheimdienst an seinen Sünden der Vergangenheit teilweise zerbrach


----------



## Enisra (2. April 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> James Bond wird immer ein Mann sein weil es auf den romanen basiert. 007 ist seine dienstnummer - er ist der 7 Agent dem der Doppelnullstatus gewährt wurde. Es wird auch keine neue 007 geben.
> 
> Das höchste was sein könnte wär das es ein uneheliches Kind aus einer seiner dutzenden Affären entstand.  Aber selbst dann würde das Kind nicht Bond heissen weil dazu müsste die Frau vorher in geheirated haben.
> 
> ...



wobei da man auch mehrere Sachen bedenken sollte:

Es gab auch schon mehrer 009, zum einem der in Feuerball getötet wird und dann in Die Welt ist nicht genug erwähnt wird als der Agent welcher den Bösewicht verwundet, also wenn wird es keinen neue 007 geben weil die drei Dinge zusammengehören

Und naja, muss ja nicht irgendwo ein Kind sein, wir hatten ja schon James Bond Jr., da war das halt der Neffe

Auch hatten wir mit Casino Royal ja eh schon ein Neustart, mehr oder weniger bzw. gab es eh schon 6 Bond Darsteller, braucht dass da wirklich irgendwelche erklärungen? Wir haben in Geheimdienst ihrer Majästät ja auch keine bekommen. im Zweifelsfall ist Bond halt ein Timelord mit einer Tardis die als Auto getarnt wird, was erklärt wie Q all den Krams unterbringen kann

Ebenso hat man sich schon GoldenEye gedanken gemacht: braucht man heute einen James Bond nach dem Zerfall der Soviet Union, 26 Jahre später. Man könnte ja einen neuen Bond in Japan machen, weil Man lebt nur Zweimal ist auch etwas ... mäßig gealtert

Und die änderunge beim Martini ist auch keine wirkliche, in Anbetracht das in Geheimdienst ihrer Majästät und den ganzen Rodger Moore Filmen nur ein Martini getrunken wird


----------



## matrixfehler (2. April 2021)

Ich habe auch nix gegen eine "Jane Bond", wenn sie denn vernünftig geschrieben ist.
Aber irgendwie haben die Drehbuchautoren und Regisseure echte Probleme damit, 
Frauen eine anständige Rolle auf den Leib zu schreiben. 
Warum auch immer.


----------



## Zybba (2. April 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> James Bond wird immer ein Mann sein weil es auf den romanen basiert.


Das heißt ja erst mal nichts.
Vorlagen werden doch so angepasst, wie es den Rechteinhabern in den Kram passt.


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gesagt im film kann von einer nachfolgerin gesprochen werden die doppelnull status erhält oder sie machen wie es bei netflix und erfinden ein verwandtes familienmitglied "Enola Holmes" (der film war übrigens von der story gut gemacht) aber James kann keine Frau sein


----------



## Zybba (3. April 2021)

Es gibt doch genug gender bender zeugs heute.
Aber klar, der Name James wird es dann wohl nicht mehr sein.
Dann meinetwegen Jamina.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (3. April 2021)

Barbara Broccoli wird nie einer weiblichen Neubesetzung, noch einem völligen Umkrempeln der Storyline zustimmen.
Zum einen, weil sie das Werk ihres Vaters treu fortführen will und zum anderen, da sie keine Agenda fährt - das einzige was sie interessiert sind die Einnahmen.
Wer sich mal die Zeit nimmt, die (vollen) Kinosäle bei einem James Bond Film genau zu betrachten, wird feststellen, daß eine überwältigende Mehrheit der Zuschauer männlich ist.
So lange diese sichere Einnahmequelle bestand hat, wird sich daran nichts ändern.
*"Das Interesse an der Reihe ist zwar nach wie vor groß, allerdings werden bei steigenden Budgets immer weniger Einnahmen pro Film erzielt. Wo mit Skyfall noch Rekorde gebrochen und Erwartungen übertroffen werden konnten, spülte der Nachfolger Spectre schon gut 200 Millionen Dollar weniger in die Kinokassen, obwohl es sich um den bis dahin teuersten Film der Reihe handelt."*
Meine Güte - hier wird dem Leser einiges vorgegaukelt, um die eigene Argumentation zu stärken.
Es wird aber ganz zufällig vergessen zu erwähnen, daß Skyfall bei den Kritikern und dem Publikum gleichermaßen überragend bewertet wurde und deswegen auch entsprechende Besucherzahlen generiert hat - Spectre wiederum, war ein langatmiges inkonsistentes Machwerk.
Entsprechend fallen auch die Kritiken bei Kritikern und Publikum aus (20 Prozentpunkte durch die Bank schlechter).
Die Relation Budget/Einnahmen, hat eigentlich nichts damit zu tun.
Ich muß jetzt nur noch meinem alten Vater erklären, daß Bond schauen schon immer kindisch war vor Craig, denn der ist ja *"Ein erwachsener Bond für ein erwachsenes Publikum"*
Da plustert sich der einzige Erwachsene - unsere Redakteurin - mal wieder auf...


----------



## Batze (3. April 2021)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nix gegen eine "Jane Bond", wenn sie denn vernünftig geschrieben ist.
> Aber irgendwie haben die Drehbuchautoren und Regisseure echte Probleme damit,
> Frauen eine anständige Rolle auf den Leib zu schreiben.
> Warum auch immer.


Dann schau dir doch bitte mal Atomic Blonde mit Charlize Theron an. Frauenpower und Action vom feinsten.


----------



## ImperatorBob (3. April 2021)

Mag daran liegen, dass ich gerade Evil Genius 2 suchte, aber mir würde ein 60er Jahre Bond mit Klischee Superschurken tatsächlich am besten gefallen.


----------



## Martina (3. April 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Es gibt doch genug gender bender zeugs heute.



Was hat das bitte damit zu tun? Das ist etwas vollkommen anderes


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2021)

Es steht und fällt eigentlich primär mit dem Hauptprotagonisten. Wer übernimmt die Rolle ? Wie wirkt er ? Paßt er da hinein ? George Lazenby aber auch Timothy Dalton waren nicht unbedingt die besten Lösungen für die Rolle des Bond. Pierce Brosnan auch nicht wirklich.

Craigs Fußstapfen sind schon relativ groß. Aber auch er stand zu Beginn vor der Mammutaufgabe mit Legenden wie Sean Connery und Roger Moore verglichen zu werden.

Und Gleichberechtigung hin oder her: Bond sollte ein heterosexueller Mann bleiben. Meine Meinung.

Ich akzeptiere und respektiere andere Richtungen. Egal ob lesbisch/schwul etc. pp. Aber die Rolle sollte sich nicht hier nach political correctness richten und auch nicht gendern. Es ist ein festgelegter Charakter der hier nicht gebraucht werden sollte um ihn in jede mögliche Richtung zu verbiegen.

Wenn kann man immer noch ein Jane Bond Spin off machen oder eine neue IP. Aber James Bond ist James Bond. Und er sollte das bleiben was er seit den 60er Jahren in seinen Grundzügen immer noch ist.


----------



## Batze (3. April 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Timothy Dalton waren nicht unbedingt die besten Lösungen für die Rolle des Bond. Pierce Brosnan auch nicht wirklich.
> 
> Craigs Fußstapfen sind schon relativ groß.


Sehe ich eher genau andersrum.
Ich fand/finde eher das Craig da gar nicht reinpasst. 
Zu viel auf pure Action und zu wenig Bondcharm. Das war eben nicht mehr der Bond den man kannte oder den viele gern gehabt hätten, ich inclusive.
Aber das ist natürlich sehr Subjektiv. Der eine mag eben den lieber und der andere den. Erfolg hatte die letzten Bondfilme ja, das ist unbestreitbar.


----------



## hawkytonk (3. April 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann schau dir doch bitte mal Atomic Blonde mit Charlize Theron an. Frauenpower und Action vom feinsten.


Und wer hat da Regie geführt? Leute, die sich mit Action auskennen. Siehe Leitch und Hargrave. (Atomic Blonde Trivia)
Darüberhinaus ist der Protagonist im Comic bereits weiblich. (Atomic Blonde Comic) Da wurde also nicht zwanghaft das Geschlecht geändert.


----------



## Batze (3. April 2021)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Da wurde also nicht zwanghaft das Geschlecht geändert.


Mag sein, aber darauf habe ich ja auch nicht geantwortet. Es ging ja um die Allgemeine Sache das es für Frauen keine guten Schreiberlinge gibt.


> Aber irgendwie haben die Drehbuchautoren und Regisseure echte Probleme damit,
> Frauen eine anständige Rolle auf den Leib zu schreiben.


und darauf habe ich geantwortet.


----------



## hawkytonk (3. April 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber darauf habe ich ja auch nicht geantwortet. Es ging ja um die Allgemeine Sache das es für Frauen keine guten Schreiberlinge gibt.
> 
> und darauf habe ich geantwortet.


Hhm.. Aber seit wann gibt es denn "Schreiberlinge für Frauen" (und dann dementsprechend auch "Schreiberlinge für Männer")? Es gibt doch nur/allerhöchstens gute und schlechte Schreiberlinge. 

Und heutzutage gibt es nun mal viel zu oft Projekte, bei denen der Impule für die Umsetzung das Aufzwängen einer wie auch immer gearteten Agende ist. Dadurch ergibt sich ein prima Nährboden für allerlei unfähige und thematisch eigentlich uninteressierte Leute (seien diese nun Schreiberlinge oder anderer Profession). 

Beispiele: 
- Star Wars: Leute, die Frau Kennedy ins Boot geholt hat. 
- bei Marvel/Disney: Gründe für das Raussschmeißen manchen Personen.
- Ideen und Qualität der akuelllen Comics bei DC und Marvel. -->Bestehende Charaktere umzuändern. Neue Charaktere mit sinnlosen 'Fähigkeiten'. usw.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. April 2021)

Ich plädiere für Idris Elba. Der Mann hat die nötige Ausstrahlung - Badass und Charisma, die mMn einen Bond ausmachen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. April 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es steht und fällt eigentlich primär mit dem Hauptprotagonisten. Wer übernimmt die Rolle ? Wie wirkt er ? Paßt er da hinein ? George Lazenby aber auch Timothy Dalton waren nicht unbedingt die besten Lösungen für die Rolle des Bond.


Äh doch, wenn man ein paar Romane kennt, schon. Für mich ist Dalton sogar allgemein der beste. Aber die Fanbase, die das genau so sieht wie ich, ist recht klein.


----------



## Zybba (3. April 2021)

Martina schrieb:


> Was hat das bitte damit zu tun? Das ist etwas vollkommen anderes


Wurde doch bei Ghostbusters auch so gemacht z.B.
Sehe jetzt keinen Grund, warum das bei james Bond nicht gehen würde, wenn sie das machen wollten.


----------



## Batze (3. April 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Für mich ist Dalton sogar allgemein der beste. Aber die Fanbase, die das genau so sieht wie ich, ist recht klein.


Dann gehöre ich wohl ganz klar mit zur Fanbase.


----------



## Strauchritter (3. April 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für Idris Elba. Der Mann hat die nötige Ausstrahlung - Badass und Charisma, die mMn einen Bond ausmachen.


Nope.
Jeremy Renner wär's.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. April 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für Idris Elba. Der Mann hat die nötige Ausstrahlung - Badass und Charisma, die mMn einen Bond ausmachen.


Auch wenn Bond nicht schwarz war, mir gefiel seine harte Ausstrahlung in Pacific Rim recht gut. Aber ich fürchte mit fast 50 ist da inzwischen der Zug abgefahren. Es sei denn, man will dass Bond auch langsam älter wird.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (3. April 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann schau dir doch bitte mal Atomic Blonde mit Charlize Theron an. Frauenpower und Action vom feinsten.


Fand ich nicht schlecht, vor allem einer der wenigen Action-Filme, in dem die auf Leben & Tod ausgetragenen körperlichen Auseinandersetzungen, auch mal wirklich entsprechend ihrer langfristigen Ergebnisse (blaue Flecken, Blutergüsse, Ödeme) dargestellt werden an Charlize Theron.

Es gibt theoretisch minimum neun bis zehn 00 Agenten (wenn wir bei einem dreistelligen Code bleiben).
Für mich hätte Atomic Blonde auch 005 oder so sein können - "005" Broughton...Lorry Broughton...den Champagner bitte nicht schütteln.


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2021)

Ich könnte mir durchaus Gerald Butler als Bond vorstellen. Auch ein Spinoff mit einer weiblichen 00-Agentin. Nur halt nicht unter dem Label Bond.


----------



## Batze (3. April 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Auch ein Spinoff mit einer weiblichen 00-Agentin.


Ja, muss dann nur 006, oder 008 heißen oder ähnliches. Aber auf keinen Fall 007 J. Bond.


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Auch wenn Bond nicht schwarz war, mir gefiel seine harte Ausstrahlung in Pacific Rim recht gut. Aber ich fürchte mit fast 50 ist da inzwischen der Zug abgefahren. Es sei denn, man will dass Bond auch langsam älter wird.



wobei Rodger Moore war auch schon 46 im ersten bzw. 58 im letzen
kommt halt drauf an wie Groß die Pause ist zum nächsten Teil


----------



## Basileukum (4. April 2021)

So schlecht war der nun nicht, da sind schon auch "gute" Filme bei rausgekommen. Aber he, der beste Bond war es nicht. 

Die Serie sollte eher wieder zurück zu den Wurzeln. Auch heute ist ein alter Bond ja immer noch ein lustiges Ding.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. April 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir durchaus Gerald Butler als Bond vorstellen. Auch ein Spinoff mit einer weiblichen 00-Agentin. Nur halt nicht unter dem Label Bond.


an Spin-Offs dachte ich auch, so wie bei Star Wars mit Solo oder Rogue One

quasi sowas wie "Name des Films - A 007/JB Franchise Story"


----------



## OutsiderXE (4. April 2021)

Neustart mit schwarzer, lesbischer Frau.


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2021)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Neustart mit schwarzer, lesbischer Frau.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2021)

Für mich ist Craig auch der schlechteste Bond-Darsteller. Ich mochte die ersten beiden Filme zwar sehr, also Casino Royale und Ein Quantum Trost, aber alles was danach kam wurde dann immer schlechter und schlimmer und hatte immer weniger mit Bond zu tun. Selbst der hochgelobte Skyfall gefiel mir überhaupt nicht. Und Spectre war teils wirklich extrem billig gemacht, wo man teils sah, dass das Pappwände waren und ähnliche Scherze. 

Ein zurück zu dem politisch inkorrektem Gentleman-Playboy der Martinis schlürft und dann nach einer wilden angeheiterten Autoverfolgungsjagd Frauen flachlegt, den will ich. Einen coolen Agenten mit Charme, Können und Intellekt. Eine übertriebene, strahlende überlebensgroße Lichtfigur. 
Was ich nicht will ist ein miesepetriger, übellauniger, düsterer "Antiheld".


----------



## Sirpopp (4. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Für mich ist Craig auch der schlechteste Bond-Darsteller. Ich mochte die ersten beiden Filme zwar sehr, also Casino Royale und Ein Quantum Trost, aber alles was danach kam wurde dann immer schlechter und schlimmer und hatte immer weniger mit Bond zu tun. Selbst der hochgelobte Skyfall gefiel mir überhaupt nicht. Und Spectre war teils wirklich extrem billig gemacht, wo man teils sah, dass das Pappwände waren und ähnliche Scherze.
> 
> Ein zurück zu dem politisch inkorrektem Gentleman-Playboy der Martinis schlürft und dann nach einer wilden angeheiterten Autoverfolgungsjagd Frauen flachlegt, den will ich. Einen coolen Agenten mit Charme, Können und Intellekt. Eine übertriebene, strahlende überlebensgroße Lichtfigur.
> Was ich nicht will ist ein miesepetriger, übellauniger, düsterer "Antiheld".



Ich bin mit ihm auch nie richtig warm geworden.

Ich bin hauptsächlich mit Roger Moore als Bond aufgewachsen und hab teilweise noch die Filme mit ihm im Kino gesehen.
Für mich war James Bond immer der Gentleman-Spion mit den tollen Gadgets (OMG wie hab ich den "alten" Q geliebt) der in jeder Situation die Haltung bewahrt hat.
Obwohl ich mich auf jeden Fall als Bond-Fan bezeichnen würde gibt´s auch einige von den alten Filmen die mich jetzt nicht so vom Hocker reissen. Grad die ersten beiden mit Connery z. B. (Dr. No & Liebesgrüße aus Moskau). 
Meine Lieblingsteile waren immer "Goldfinger", "Der Spion der mich liebte" und "In tödlicher Mission".

Wie schon mal jemand vorher geschrieben hat finde ich auch die Bond Filme waren immer dem akt. Zeitgeschehen angepaßt. Einen Retro-Bond brauch ich ebensowenig wie einen beliebig austauschbaren Action-Helden a la Jason Borne....und mehr war Craig in meinen Augen auch nie. Liegt natürlich nicht an ihm sondern an den Drehbüchern, aber bei der Antwort auf die Frage "Geschüttelt oder gerührt?" in Casio Royal ("Seh ich aus als ob mich das interessiert!") war ich quasi raus.

Es muss doch möglich sein eine gute Story zu finden, dem Image gerecht zu werden und das auf die Leinwand zu bringen ohne auf den allgegenwärtigen Zug aufzuspringen alles zwingend mit Frauen oder noch besser irgendwelchen Transgendern in wild zusammengewürfelten Ethnien zu besetzen. 
Ich hab NULL gegen Frauen oder sonstigen Personen in allen möglich Hautfarben in in Hauptrollen, aber es muss halt auch irgendwo passen. Bestes Negativbeispiel IMO derzeit die Realverfilmung von Arielle. Erklär dann mal deiner Kleinen warum Arielle auf der Leinwand plötzlich so anders ist als in dem Zeichentrickfilm den sie schon gefühlte 100x gesehen hat.
Kommt ja auch keiner auf die Idee Nelson Mandela in nen Film von Chris Hemsworth  (oder noch besser Rosamund Pike - tolle Schauspielerin btw.) spielen zu lassen weil man die Besetzung eines schwarzen Kämpfers gegen die Apartheid plötzlich als zu klischeehaft empfindet, oder?

Und wenn man es einfach nicht mehr auf die Reihe kriegt sich gute Storys zu überlegen die eines Ian Flemming würd wären dann sollte man doch auch einfach drüber nachdenken es mal gut sein zu lassen und aufhören die Kuh ständig weiterzumelken und dabei alle echten Fans ständig weiter zu enttäuschen.


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2021)

Seasn Connery als "klasicher bond" und Pierce Brosnan als bond der 90er bei mir


----------



## Gast1664917803 (5. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Für mich ist Craig auch der schlechteste Bond-Darsteller.





Sirpopp schrieb:


> Ich bin mit ihm auch nie richtig warm geworden.
> Ich bin hauptsächlich mit Roger Moore als Bond aufgewachsen und hab teilweise noch die Filme mit ihm im Kino gesehen.





Wynn schrieb:


> Sean Connery als "klassischer bond" und Pierce Brosnan als bond der 90er bei mir



Obwohl ich nicht so ein uralter Methusalem bin, um mit Sean Connery als Bond aufgewachsen zu sein, bin ich trotzdem in den Genuss gekommen, die Reihe chronologisch anzuschauen.
Für mich ist Sean Connery einfach der Urbond, ein echter Haudegen.
Roger Moore folgt an zweiter Stelle.
Wobei mir schon damals das Alter von Roger Moore auffiel, gerade in den letzten Filmen, besonders der letzte "Im Angesicht des Todes"  (Christopher Walken als Bösewicht) merkte man ihm sein Alter wirklich sehr an - kein Wunder, der Mann war da schon 58 und nicht gerade der fitteste dieser Altersgruppe.
Anfangs hatte ich mit Einführung Daniel Craigs darauf gehofft, daß ein bisschen dieses "rauen" Charmes wieder Einzug halten würde (Lazenby war mit einem Film einfach nichtssagend,Timothy Dalton und Pierce Brosnan waren mir irgendwie "zu sehr" Gentleman, schwer zu erklären), aber auch mir stößt dieser miesepetrige James Bond mit - wie schon hier erwähnt - Jason Bourne Attitüden eher schlecht auf (nichts gegen Jason Bourne).
Da Lob ich mir den "alten" Bond (ab 02:05) auch wenn er ein bisschen rapey ist :




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iy7xDGi5lp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Jeremir (5. April 2021)

Zum Thema weiblicher Bond: Fällt eigentlich nur mir auf, dass die Art und Weise wie Lashana Lynch auf dem Plakat präsentiert wird überhaupt nichts mit einer weiblichen Version von Bond zu tun hat?
Schaut man sich die Filmplakate von sämtlichen bisherigen Bond-Darstellern an, sieht man immer Folgendes: Ein attracktiver Mann im Smoking, der in einer Hand eine kleine Pistole hält. Bei Lashana Lynch dagegen: Kampfanzug und Sturmgewehr. Das hat nicht nur nichts mit einem weiblichen Bond zu tun, das sieht generell nicht nach Geheimagentin aus sondern nach einer Elite-Soldatin.
Eine weibliche Version von Bond müsste nunmal definitiv eine überzeugende Männerverführerin sein, was auf etwas hinausläuft das bei Twitter-Feministinnen für gewöhnlich Wut im Bauch erzeugt: Eine attracktive Frau, die regelmäßig sexualisiert dargestellt wird. Und die dann auch im Film regelmäßig zum Objekt der Begierde irgendwelcher Männer wird (im besten Fall einer über dem sie Zugang zu einer feindlichen Organisation erhält).


----------



## Sirpopp (5. April 2021)

Jeremir schrieb:


> Eine weibliche Version von Bond müsste nunmal definitiv eine überzeugende Männerverführerin sein, was auf etwas hinausläuft das bei Twitter-Feministinnen für gewöhnlich Wut im Bauch erzeugt: Eine attracktive Frau, die regelmäßig sexualisiert dargestellt wird. Und die dann auch im Film regelmäßig zum Objekt der Begierde irgendwelcher Männer wird (im besten Fall einer über dem sie Zugang zu einer feindlichen Organisation erhält).


 Ohhhh jaaaaa......Shitstorm vorprogrammiert *g*


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. April 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir durchaus Gerald Butler als Bond vorstellen. Auch ein Spinoff mit einer weiblichen 00-Agentin. Nur halt nicht unter dem Label Bond.


Kate Archer würde ich da empfehlen, aber das 70er Feeling brauche ich nicht unbedingt.  

Ich verbinde mit Bond einfach den klassischen männlichen Gentleman mit etwas Stock im Arsch, der mit fantastischen Gimmiks Superschurken und deren Schergen in ihren Superbasen den Garaus macht.

Deswegen mag ich die Craig Streifen auch nicht so, obwohl es gute Filme sind.


----------



## Eberhard (10. April 2021)

Gerade die Martini-Frage finde ich Identitäts-stiftend!
Es fehlt heutzutage eh schon oft an Stil, da ist so ein Detail enorm wichtig.
Ich brauche auch längst nicht so viel Action, dafür aber mehr Spannung. Davon lebt für mich ein AGENTEN-Thriller. Action gibt es in anderen Streifen mehr als genug.


----------



## Batze (10. April 2021)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Gerade die Martini-Frage finde ich Identitäts-stiftend!
> Es fehlt heutzutage eh schon oft an Stil, da ist so ein Detail enorm wichtig.
> Ich brauche auch längst nicht so viel Action, dafür aber mehr Spannung. Davon lebt für mich ein AGENTEN-Thriller. Action gibt es in anderen Streifen mehr als genug.


Kann leider nur Einen Daumen geben. Aber ganz genau so denke ich auch bei der Bond Serie.
Das sind eben die Kleinigkeiten die genau diese Serie ausmachen und mit D.C. verschwunden sind.
D.C. hat Bond zerstört. Es ist kein Bond mehr sondern nur noch Dumme Gefühlskalte Action.
Ich bin Froh das er endlich weg ist.


----------



## Vordack (10. April 2021)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Neustart mit schwarzer, lesbischer Frau.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=22SiW9bFzsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Der Song passt gut zum Thema


----------



## Batze (10. April 2021)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Neustart mit schwarzer, lesbischer Frau.


Warum nicht, kann ja in jeden Action Film mitmachen. Darf dann nur nicht Bond 007 heißen.


----------



## Eberhard (8. Mai 2021)

Batze, ich sehe es eher andersrum. Es ist zu viel Gefühl in die Angelegenheit gekommen. Craigs Bond hadert ja dauernd mit seinen Gefühlen. Zuletzt verfällt er ja sogar teilweise dem Suff, weil der Job ihm zu schaffen macht.


----------

